# ENGINE !



## Metalmade (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a 93 Nissan maxima . has a DOHC 3.0. it needs a new motor wat do you guys recommend, as far as used or rebuilt. post your opinions, or if you know any website with good deals on motors..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sell me the car for $50 
you'll thank me in the long run


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

or u sell it to me for $51 bucks and u'll thank me in the long run.
sorry Brian. lol!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

for $51 you can have it.
I'm probably selling mine


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

y r u gonna sell urs for Brian?


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Metalmade, my apologies man. if ur planning to keep ur car and u say it needs a new motor just get urself a low mileage JDM VE. just google it or u can get it off ebay for great deals. there r a bunch of maxima.org guys that have done the JDM swap and have been happy with it except for 1 or 2 but nonetheless they have been happy.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> y r u gonna sell urs for Brian?


Money is kind f-ed up right now. so if I can get what I want for it, she'll be sold.


----------

